
T1 is a language for constrained environments, embedded systems with little RAM - begoon
https://t1lang.github.io/
======
fromtheslides
From the slides:

T0 is a Forth-like language used to implement the handshake parser and the
X.509 validation engine.

    
    
      • Compiled to threaded code
      • Uses two custom stacks (data & system stack) of 
        limited size (128 bytes each)
      • Runs in a flat, small interpreter loop that can be 
        stopped and restarted at will
      • Instructions are a single byte each (token threading)
      • Compiler is written in C# and performs some 
        static analysis (maximum stack usage)
      

T1: Evolution of T0 with extra features:

    
    
      • Memory-safe
      • Optional dynamic memory allocation (controlled) with GC
      • Rich type system (including generics)
      • OOP support
      • Namespaces and modules

